# VOoDOo antec skeleton mod



## ReU_VOoDOo (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi, all this is a log of my progress soo far, i have been posting on another site but i found this one and figured i could post here. So I am going to copy and paste what i have so far from the other site. 

I am going to be starting a new case mod.....correction first case mod ever for me and would like to post progess as well as recieve tips from all you pros. any input will be appreciated. just started painting today making the case all gloss black with neon blue accents to go with uv blue lighting here are some pics of the paint in progress














O and the second color i actually mixed my self because i couldnt find anything close to it. i just painted on a bottle to see how they would clash here it is. this will be the two theme colors






Just got the special blue paint i had mixed, i figured i would show you how it looked so far. all i have done is paint the inside of the cowling and edge the antec cutout to make i pop a little bit here are the pics.











here are some pics of my setup/situation

First up is the "Console of Glutony" freshly painted, this is where my key board and mouse go when im playing on the plasma.






I made this console using the science lab table tops made out of hard (i mean very hard) compressed plastic, the kind you would find in an biology classroom, or labratory






Next up is the button panel i edged around the button holes just like i did the antec logo. i still need to finish though (few rough edges)










So now i guess i can show where the "Console of Glutony" and my skeleton (still working on proper title for her) are going to call home






THe skeleton is going to replace this POS sitting in here. notice the led's above that light the enertainment center, might replace the led with a ccfl for he skelly






and here are some more random pics (for all those visual people like me)










plan to use the uv spray on all the parts as well

*EDIT* in case you were wondering the TV is a 58&quot; Samsung pn58b650 along with a yamaha htr-5930 5.1 dts dd reciever, yes i watch a lot of movies (mkv's) from the pirate bay on there in full 720p DTS 5.1 @ 1509kbps, and yes it yes lovley. but it will be much better watching real blu-rays from he skelly once i get her done. O and games are run at 1080p watch the movies in 720p cuz i cant tell the difference because the mkv rippers on tpb have a very low bitrate, i guess other people dont like to dl 43Gig movies, me i dont mind.

Trying my hand at some cable managment tonight with limited success. I got some some wire heatshrink from autozone yesterday that matched my color almost perfectly so i figured i would give i a shot. worked ok for the smaller mobo connections bu couldnt get it around the blocks on the ends of the usb e-sata and others, so have to find alternitives for those. also painted the edges of the connections for he buton panel heres some pics.


















here are some pics of the power and reset buttons with the wire heatshrink


















and thats all i got for now, if you look close enough you can tell where i painted one of the wires, he he got a little carried away with the ligher! lol. that reminds me if any of you decide to do this.....use a heatgun!!! it will save your fingers and save you from painting the wires! loo


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 5, 2010)

Sweet first post, you got my attention!


----------



## xtaticego (Jun 5, 2010)

interesting!


----------



## erocker (Jun 5, 2010)

Love what you've done so far can't wait to see the Skeleton finished. I really like the desk, I would love to have one that shape and size.


----------



## ReU_VOoDOo (Jun 5, 2010)

are you talking about my keyboard and mouse tray or are you talking about the entertainment center, because if you talking about the "Console of Gluttony i can help you and send you the print of all the pieces, but if your talking about the entertainment center you need to cough up $500 and give Welton USA a call


----------



## erocker (Jun 5, 2010)

Ahh, it's a keyboard/mouse tray. Lol, looking at it again, that chair wouldn't fut under it. I had the size/scale wrong thinking it was a full desk.


----------



## ReU_VOoDOo (Jun 5, 2010)

I finally found some sleeving its in the uk and expensive as **** but the cables jus gota match, will be ordering the sleeving, power supply and uv paint next week so you all can see some progress heres the links for the product i intend to order

Sleeving- http://en.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-sleeve/sleeve/sleeve-small-aquamarine-blue.htm
Power supply- CORSAIR HX Series CMPSU-1000HX 1000W ATX12V 2.2 / ...
UV paint- http://www.blacklight.com/items/WF30432 

also going to get a blacklight so i can paint the uv more efficiently.


----------



## roast (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice job so far! Like the subtle blue accents on the skelly. Subbed.


----------



## ReU_VOoDOo (Jun 11, 2010)

thanks, should have some more progress next week the power supply is getting here and the sleeving is on its way as well


----------



## codyjansen (Jun 11, 2010)

that looks like a sweet setup


----------



## ReU_VOoDOo (Jun 22, 2010)

hey sorry guys, i have been posting my project in a few other forums and totally forgot to reply to this one!!!

anyway im gonna try to post all of my progress for you right now!!! its copy and paste so some of i might not make sense but i think you will get the gist.



JUNE 11TH 2010

got to sanding a bit on the paint to make it even, because it started to chip in one place. had to start all over ill show you why this is being such a pain






those little strips of red on top are the tiny peices of sandpaper that i use on the inside of the lettering

On a lighter note the power supply will be here tomorrow, but i have no idea abou the sleeving I have never had anyhing shipped from Europe before. trying o get the outlines redone this weekend, wish me luck

							this is the third go at painting so its worse than suck, but had i done it right in the beginning i wouldnt have this problem......or anything to do right now....



JUNE 14TH 2010

Hey guys i dont exactaly have progress being made but i have some new parts i only took pics of the psu didnt figure you guys would want to see a regular old WD HDD
















just trying some new camera and lighting techniques, let me know what you think.
Im currently putting the last coat of black on the fan cowling today so i can start with the blue tomorrow and should be seeing sleeving soon from Mr. Postman!!!



JUNE 14TH 2010


I actually just got done with a final sand on the fan cowling and a second rough sand on the left arch here is a pic






I will get the blue done on the inside of the cowling tomorrow most likely. that is going to be the moment of truth, because that is what matters most, the detail around the antec logo just has to be perfect!!




JUNE 16TH 2010

Tried to get the blue trim started tonight but my skeleton doesnt like my tape, it tried to eat it. every time i put this tape on the cowling it leaves an outline of where it was no matter how dry it is. so its off to home depot tomorrow for more tape.









JUNE 16TH 2010



got some goodies. Thanks Nils!!!














JUNE 18TH 2010


a little sleeving along with finishing the fan cowling paint. Didnt start the psu yet because i think i have a wild idea, but i have to fabricate it. so for now enjoy my pics even though they have horrible lighting





















time will tell tomorrow if the delicate tape is the remedy.......pray for me will you???




JUNE 18TH 2010



i know how every one loves pics so heres a few, remeber the paint isnt finished yet, and the project never will be!!! 
















JUNE 21ST 2010

Tried to do some sleeving on the psu today, spent about two hours trying and didnt manage to get one pin removed from the pci cord. I am going to put neon blue heatshrink over the cables to make the sleeving look brighter......i will let the pictures speak for themselves

Sucessfully voided my warranty





and sucessfully broke my pin remover, i couldnt get those things out not even with staples, i think that these Corsair connectors are longer and have a more recessed inside







ok guys now your all caught up and I WONT LET IT HAPPEN AGAIN!!! let me know what you think


----------



## ReU_VOoDOo (Jun 23, 2010)

any suggestions on the pin removal??? or is it just going to have to be the staples job?


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 23, 2010)

Yea, let me find you a link.

EDIT:





			
				jellyrole said:
			
		

> Is there any place local that I could buy the removal tool from? I planned on staples, but they don't work.





			
				Crys1s_Gam3r said:
			
		

> Hmm, not sure. See my post here if you're having trouble with the staples though: http://www.evga.com/forums/fb.ashx?m=137357


----------



## HammerON (Jun 23, 2010)

Subscribed ~ interesting build


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm very interested in this, I hate the Skeleton so I'm keen to see how it turns out. I'm mightily impressed with how professional your work (& worklog) is at the moment.

*High-five!*


----------



## ReU_VOoDOo (Jun 23, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> Yea, let me find you a link.
> 
> EDIT:



thanks for info, but sadly still having trouble but i am determined to figure this out. I have done other psu's but this one is giving me arthritis!!!!



HammerON said:


> Subscribed ~ interesting build



thank you, hope to have some sleeving progress for you soon



InnocentCriminal said:


> I'm very interested in this, I hate the Skeleton so I'm keen to see how it turns out. I'm mightily impressed with how professional your work (& worklog) is at the moment.
> 
> *High-five!*



trying harder and harder by the time im done i will be pro at this, thank you


----------



## overclocking101 (Jun 24, 2010)

hmm thats weird m8 my corsair is actually a little more of a puita as well, but what I did was bent my puller tools prong out a little so they pushed hard on the side and it wirked like a charm but I am using the sunbeam tool maybe its thinner??


----------



## ReU_VOoDOo (Jun 24, 2010)

@overclocking101 guess we had the same issue because i jammed staples in and then my tool behind them worked like a charm.

well guys it feels like i officially have arthritis, but i have some progress for ya!!!!!





sorry bout the lighting, its late and im too tired to go get new bateries!






hope you like it, cause' i sure do!

P.S. I finally got the pins out by using staples then jamming what was left of my mdpc tool behind them!


----------



## HammerON (Jun 24, 2010)

Like how it matches the blue on the PSU


----------



## ReU_VOoDOo (Jun 24, 2010)

its not an exact match but its pretty darn close, if i put a neon blue heatshrink under the sleeveing its perfect but it makes for some very big wires. so still undecided if i might do that. Heres a couple more pics you can see how well it matches.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 24, 2010)

ReU_VOoDOo said:


> its not an exact match but its pretty darn close, if i put a neon blue heatshrink under the sleeveing its perfect but it makes for some very big wires. so still undecided if i might do that. Heres a couple more pics you can see how well it matches.
> 
> http://i969.photobucket.com/albums/ae171/ReU_VOoDOo/sleeveart.jpg
> 
> ...



If I was you I would skip the neon blue heatshrinks under the sleeving
Looks good already ~ but then again I am kind of lazy


----------



## ReU_VOoDOo (Jun 26, 2010)

HammerON said:


> If I was you I would skip the neon blue heatshrinks under the sleeving
> Looks good already ~ but then again I am kind of lazy



i am i tried on one and it was really big, and if install a uv light in the cabnet and in the case im sure the colors will match

im going to finish the psu this weekend, and should get the rest of the parts next week and install everything, but will have a lot of minor mods to deal with after that like getting the last row of the 24 pin connector to loop from the bottom of the case over the front button/connection panel to the mobo. also the blu-ray drive will get a new front plate with the voodoo logo and leds. and many leds to replace.


----------



## ReU_VOoDOo (Jun 27, 2010)

Fianlly got all of the included wires sleeved just need to get some more sleeve to get the modular wires.












here is everything so far minus the heatsink and arches that were painted black, should get mobo, vga, cpu, and ram next week to at least get everything in the case. but far from done


----------



## HammerON (Jun 27, 2010)

Looking reall good


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 27, 2010)

Looking good so far. Can't wait to see how it ends up when it's done.


----------



## DaveK (Jun 27, 2010)

Looking good so far man, I love the blue it really stands out.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 27, 2010)

Subbed.  You, Sir, have a talent for sleeving and a good eye for photography, lighting, and angles.  Either you have a vast amount of time on your hands, a lot of drugs or booze, or a drive and ambition that most folks don't.  Maybe all three  Anyway, good job.


----------



## ReU_VOoDOo (Jun 27, 2010)

I have no time on my hands (have a 1 yr. old) dont do drugs anymore...so i guess its all the drugs my mother did and the drugs i did early on in life and a little ambition, but either way your input is greatly appriciated!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2010)

This is def. very interesting, good job so far.  Subscribed.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 27, 2010)

quick copyright your changes before someone from Antec sees this and flogs your idea coz damn that looks bloody good


----------



## ReU_VOoDOo (Aug 10, 2010)

thanks Anthonite!!

Ok guys got a couple parts today so i thought i would show you, the rest are coming towards the end of the week so bear? with me please.

Here is he motherboard
Asus P6X58D Premium


















And also the SSD
RiDATA X Series NSSD-X25-128






tomorrow i get my vid card, the card might surprise you at first!!!


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 10, 2010)

"RiDATA X Series NSSD-X25-128" with that name it looks like it's an rebadged intel jobbie 

anywho so far this looks like it's going to be one great lookin MOD and that Mobo just looks the part aswell


----------



## ReU_VOoDOo (Aug 11, 2010)

got my video card!!!











dont worry it wont stay red for long!!!!


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 11, 2010)

thats got some good possibilities for a paint job although i hate painting fans fiddly damn things to paint


----------



## HammerON (Aug 11, 2010)

Nice looking card


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 11, 2010)

Is it a 5870 Matrix or a GTX285 Matrix?


----------



## ReU_VOoDOo (Aug 12, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Is it a 5870 Matrix or a GTX285 Matrix?



its the Asus ROG Matrix HD 5870 2GB


----------



## ReU_VOoDOo (Aug 12, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> thats got some good possibilities for a paint job although i hate painting fans fiddly damn things to paint



i was thinking of just dipping the fan in paint and seeing what happend! lol im not sure that or powder coat


----------



## ReU_VOoDOo (Aug 12, 2010)

got a couple of photos for you guys, sorry i didnt get the ram and cpu by themselves but i just got all giddy!!! lol






man this video card is sexy, this is the top of it, matches well huh??





bad lighting but thats all you get until i can play!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 12, 2010)

That looks great


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 12, 2010)

you do good Voodoo VOoDOo Antec need to give you a job on their design team as that is some great lookin eyecandy


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 12, 2010)

Crazy how good a Antec Skeleton can look heh?


----------



## ReU_VOoDOo (Aug 13, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Crazy how good a Antec Skeleton can look heh?



i know right im surprised, but all the color and light is in the mobo area so i have to do some work on the drive bays maybe a custom blu-ray drive face plate with the voodoo logo with light coming from behind, next week i will get some more pics up



Athlonite said:


> you do good Voodoo VOoDOo Antec need to give you a job on their design team as that is some lookin eyecandy


great 

thank you i still got some more work before i give you guys the pc porn pics......oooo i cant wait, i have some great ideas


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Aug 13, 2010)

Dude, this cat is totally out of this world-- And damn do I like it!

His "bad lighting" is infinitely better than the closest approximation I can get to reasonably adequate lighting.

_Go do that voodoo that you do so well!_  (source: Blazing Saddles)


----------



## ReU_VOoDOo (Aug 13, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> Dude, this cat is totally out of this world-- And damn do I like it!
> 
> His "bad lighting" is infinitely better than the closest approximation I can get to reasonably adequate lighting.
> 
> _Go do that voodoo that you do so well!_  (source: Blazing Saddles)



lol i like the original source (not the stolen lyrics in a rap song) thanks for the comps!


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 13, 2010)

/sub


----------



## HammerON (Aug 13, 2010)

ReU_VOoDOo said:


> got a couple of photos for you guys, sorry i didnt get the ram and cpu by themselves but i just got all giddy!!! lol
> 
> http://i969.photobucket.com/albums/ae171/ReU_VOoDOo/build1final.png
> 
> ...



Freak'n sweet


----------



## Nickzy (Aug 14, 2010)

That is going to be one sexy looking computer 
Not to say that it will be easy to move around 

/subbed


----------



## ReU_VOoDOo (Aug 14, 2010)

Nickzy said:


> That is going to be one sexy looking computer
> Not to say that it will be easy to move around
> 
> /subbed



it will be pretty darn easy, the arces act like handles, but it is a heavy beast. what is he little monster in your avatar it caught my eye


----------



## Nickzy (Aug 14, 2010)

ReU_VOoDOo said:


> it will be pretty darn easy, the arces act like handles, but it is a heavy beast. what is he little monster in your avatar it caught my eye



Oh, the little beast in my avatar? 
Its my newly build PC, that i put together roughly 1 week ago, in each side, there is 2 x 120MM Nexus Silent 18dB fans, and in the back theres the (NOISY) corsair h50 fan, theres not really anything special done to it(yet), as im lacking money for the modding 

I've thought of expanding the plexi on the top, eventho its gonna be pretty hard, as the aluminium is insanely flimsy(word?)


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 14, 2010)

that's a pretty cool lookin little box ya got there Nickzy


----------



## Nickzy (Aug 14, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> that's a pretty cool lookin little box ya got there Nickzy



Gee, thanks 

But hell i wish i had that vodoo skeleton!  Its so awesome to look at with the blue theme


----------



## ReU_VOoDOo (Aug 14, 2010)

well nicky i want to see the worklog for this little monster and some specs and what case is that???


----------



## Nickzy (Aug 14, 2010)

ReU_VOoDOo said:


> well nicky i want to see the worklog for this little monster and some specs and what case is that???



Hehe, i did not make any worklog of this build, im afraid 

But the case is a NZXT Rogue Silver, and the specs are right under my avatar


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 15, 2010)

Yes I gotta admit the skeleton is truly an masterpiece by VOoDOo


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 16, 2010)

astounding work


----------



## ReU_VOoDOo (Aug 16, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> astounding work



just a reminder, i am going to paint the video card today to get it ready for the final pictures i will get this week or next, not to mention the drive bay ideas i have in mind, nut you all should see finished pics next week


----------



## ReU_VOoDOo (Aug 17, 2010)

i got her all nkaed, so iguess you know what that means......no im not going to make love to her im going to paint her!!! lol







we will see what the paint gods have in store for me tomorrow!


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 17, 2010)

aww you mean we gotta wait and jeez they didn't half do overkill on the thermal paste


----------



## ReU_VOoDOo (Aug 21, 2010)

I have been and will continue to be working a 7 day work week, 12 hours a day for the next 6 months (samsung expansion), so thats the reason the paint is so bad i just wanted to get done so i could get everything back together so i could play with what little time i have


----------



## radeon747 (Aug 21, 2010)

Farout thar gpu looks alot better blue what paint did u use. The fans blue looks different or is that the way it came out.


----------



## Trigger911 (Aug 21, 2010)

Sweet build im gonna watch this too I really like the wire wrap job.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Aug 21, 2010)

amazing job!!


----------



## ReU_VOoDOo (Aug 21, 2010)

radeon747 said:


> Farout thar gpu looks alot better blue what paint did u use. The fans blue looks different or is that the way it came out.



The blue that i used was a mix of carribean sea and turquoise, i took some samples from home depot and mixed them until i liked it, then took it to benjamin moore where they made me an acryilic based spray and a pint of it


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 22, 2010)

Damn that's a fantastic change in appearance looks way better now I can't  wait to see the finished product  and the fan came out way better than i thought it would that thing is just bling


----------



## ReU_VOoDOo (Aug 25, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> Damn that's a fantastic change in appearance looks way better now I can't  wait to see the finished product  and the fan came out way better than i thought it would that thing is just bling



just need to light up the hd fan and add a masscool hd cooler in the 5.25 bay and im pretty much done until i commit to my idea of modding my own faceplate for the disk drive, sorry been working alot so havnt had time to post pics 

so here is the rough sketch


----------



## copenhagen69 (Aug 25, 2010)

very nice!

I love the GPU color change ... you might just have inspired me lol


----------



## Trigger911 (Aug 25, 2010)

looks sweet i would enclose in plexi glass or mold it in but its very nice as is


----------



## ReU_VOoDOo (Aug 26, 2010)

Trigger911 said:


> looks sweet i would enclose in plexi glass or mold it in but its very nice as is



it would definatley make the blue light pop a little more if i used clear acrylic


----------



## Trigger911 (Aug 26, 2010)

none the less if you was giving it away i wouldn't turn it away hahaha


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 26, 2010)

SHIT that's bleeding Fantastic I originally thought that the copper HSF would look a bit shit but when it's going it looks real good great Mod ReU VOoDOo


----------



## HammerON (Aug 26, 2010)

ReU_VOoDOo said:


> just need to light up the hd fan and add a masscool hd cooler in the 5.25 bay and im pretty much done until i commit to my idea of modding my own faceplate for the disk drive, sorry been working alot so havnt had time to post pics
> 
> so here is the rough sketch
> 
> ...




Wow - that looks feak'n awesome


----------



## ReU_VOoDOo (Aug 26, 2010)

thanks a bunch guys, i know i kinda skimped on some details but once i got off this work schedule i am going to iron those out!!


----------



## ReU_VOoDOo (Aug 31, 2010)

figured you guys might want to see VOoDOo in its new habitat. O and my new mouse for playing on the couch! still trying to find a good wireless keyboard


Razer Mamba wireless mouse and Razer Destuctor Gamemat











The LEDS in he cabinet really make it the centerpiece! i just cant seem to get a good photo with the lights off, so until then you get this







this isnt the LED effect i was talking about this was just a flashlight and i liked the photo






here is the LED effect until i can get a good photo with the lights off






another side view


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Aug 31, 2010)

That's awesome. It looks like there is an alien hiding in your entertainment console!

I hope you don't have any Dr. Who fan's over to the house.  They'll be scared to death.


----------



## ReU_VOoDOo (Aug 31, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> That's awesome. It looks like there is an alien hiding in your entertainment console!
> 
> I hope you don't have any Dr. Who fan's over to the house.  They'll be scared to death.



lol, no i dont!!!


----------



## Trigger911 (Aug 31, 2010)

wowzers it looks great in there i with it being all open at least its getting tons of air


----------



## ReU_VOoDOo (Aug 31, 2010)

Trigger911 said:


> wowzers it looks great in there i with it being all open at least its getting tons of air



it does but it gets trapped so i think im going to install an exhuast fan in the rear of the cabinet


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 31, 2010)

that looks bleedin great


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 30, 2011)

I know this is an old threat but omg that is insaine good job man i wish you could make me one lol


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 30, 2011)

did anyone mention excellent craftsmanship?


----------



## cever89 (Mar 31, 2011)

Looks fantastic so far! Love the black/blue combo.


----------



## michaeltyson (Apr 5, 2011)

check it out!!!!!!


----------

